# Craftsman Red Paint



## kenschurr (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a Craftsman snow blower, model 536-881800 built by Murray in 2004 and I need to touch up some scratches and chips. Does anyone know if the Craftsman red is available in a spray can of if Rustoleum or Valspar make a color that is close?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I believe I use Rustoleum Sunshine Red...I'll have to go to the shop and check the can.....


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Rustoleum Regal Red is a pretty close match


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

If the Rustoleum isn't close enough take a red part to a body shop and they can match pretty much any color with all the magic gear they have now. It'll cost a bit more for sure but it will match.


----------



## 3blackcar (Feb 27, 2021)

kenschurr said:


> I have a Craftsman snow blower, model 536-881800 built by Murray in 2004 and I need to touch up some scratches and chips. Does anyone know if the Craftsman red is available in a spray can of if Rustoleum or Valspar make a color that is close?


I found that for my 2005 Craftsman 24" red snowblower Rustoleum REGAL RED is a near or PERFECT match. I bought a can and put some on a large flake of paint that had peeled off of the snowblower and you could not tell any difference in the color. Needless to say I was very pleasantly pleased and surprised at the match off the shelf. I HIGHLY recommend REGAL RED for Craftsman snowblowers at least for the vintage of the one I have. I do not know if Craftsman has made a color mix change since that time. Maybe someone is more familiar with that information. Thanks for reading.


----------

